# AVG Antivirus 2011 Is A Rogue



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Read here. It even uses the actual 4-color AVG logo.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

wow......nice find, flavallee.....looks like the bad guys are stepping it up a notch....


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

gonna bump this one, as I think it deserves a bit more notice.

flavallee, you mind if I move it to tech news? May get a bit more views there.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Sure, go ahead. :up:


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

Wow..looks like they put quite the effort in that one


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

It's not named EXACTLY like the legitimate AVG, but it's close enough to where it's going to sucker in a lot of people. 

-----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

flavallee said:


> It's not named EXACTLY like the legitimate AVG, but it's close enough to where it's going to sucker in a lot of people.
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------


Yeah, including me! 

I looked a little too fast... 

http://forums.techguy.org/web-email/978356-solved-cant-start-any-web-3.html

Don't you laugh!


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

flavallee said:


> Sure, go ahead. :up:


thanks, man.....moved it over, if it doesn't get the hits, we'll move it back.


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

Worth mentioning is the MSE look alikes out there as well.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

got a link to those? I've not seen one, but then again, I've not been looking for one. I did infect a test rig today with that bogus avg junkware, not that hard to get off. That said, I know a bit more than the average joe about that stuff. Symptoms included disabling the onboard av, regedit, taskmanager, and an absolute plethora of pop-ups. Booted into safe mode with networking, copied mbam from a clean usb (had to rename it, though) ran in safe, picked up two entries, which allowed me to boot into regular. Ran it in regular under an alias, found like 24 entries, cleaned, rebooted. Let MSE run, it found zip, ran mbam again, found 1 more in full scan, rebooted, and the rig's been fine since. No data lost, but then again, it was a test rig.


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

Dont know any links right off hand,unless I go looking.. ...My niece and a friend have both been hit in the last few months....skin looks pretty good..little alerts etc..one could easily be fooled..if one has mse installed and they get an alert they shouldnt just auto click


----------



## catlover2 (Sep 29, 2009)

is this legitimate?
http://free.avg.com/us-en/download-avg-anti-virus-free

just trying to find out if there _is_ a real AVG 2011.

Catlover


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

oh my goodness.... Fake AVG?????????


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

catlover2 said:


> is this legitimate?
> http://free.avg.com/us-en/download-avg-anti-virus-free
> 
> just trying to find out if there _is_ a real AVG 2011.
> ...


You're okay. :up:


----------



## catlover2 (Sep 29, 2009)

flavallee said:


> You're okay. :up:


Cool:up:


----------



## CrazyComputerMan (Apr 16, 2007)

Shocking!

I wonder if other AV or spyware can detect this rogue program?

I wonder where the download path comes from? Adversting? I usually download programs from creators and download.com


----------



## drumster (Apr 23, 2006)

I always ensure that I download softwares from the original publishers web-sites rather than third party sites like (download.com, softpedia, zdnet, fileforum etc.). This ensures the legitimacy of the file and also ensures that you always get the latest version.


----------



## sangamam (Dec 11, 2010)

God know if i have used that one ;p hehe coz i had AVG in my pc sometime back


----------



## Wino (Dec 1, 2001)

I recently went to some web site while doing research on a specific industrial item. Suddenly there was a huge flash screen from what appeared to be from AVG stating my AVG had discovered a serious virus and to click here to prevent it being executed - fortunate this machine doesn't have AVG installed and never has - so 'MY' AVG couldn't have found anything. Needless to say i exited all pages and immediately ran an AV scan - nothing found. Pretty sure had I clicked where they said I should I would be doing major repairs to my OS about now. I've only have one machine now running AVG - all the rest have either Avast or MS SE.


----------

